# Cruze diesel question



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I own a 14 Cruze Eco manual, have had no issues. I have been looking for a Cruze diesel new or pre-owned. In my search for pre-owned I have found several 14 diesels bought back by the gm from the lemon law. From the research I have done it seems to be emissions related, sensors, dpf, etc. I understand every car manufacture has issues, but my concern is if something is not working properly just fixing it. Do you think the buy back is from real issues or parts availability, or perhaps this being a new engine for Chevrolet dealers and such. 

I am am new to the forum, my 14 Eco has 12k miles and a lifetime average of 40 mpg.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome to cruzetalk. 

What is the delta between a resale and a leftover?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

That is good lifetime mileage for an Eco. I was able to find a used Cruze TD at a Chevy dealership for a good price. I also was able to contact the previous owner and ask why they turned it in. With mine it was because they just didn't use the vehicle like they thought. It was a company owned vehicle. The dealer left the original bill of sale in the glove box.

I know mine listed a CarFax which showed nothing out of the ordinary. I also CarFax is not really a good judge of a vehicles condition since only what is reported is what is on the fax. But it is a little guide to start with. 

The engine in the Cruze TD has been in service overseas for a while so I would thing it is reliable. Now the emissions is different and there can be problems with that but I would think that any issues could be corrected by replacement parts.

Pick a Cruze TD and do some research on it the best you can. There were several some what close to me with low miles on them.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

The difference between pre-owned and new isn't so easy to calculate, everything has different options, I would say about 1000 to 3000 on preowned but many are certified so you get an extra year and 12k miles on bumper to bumper. New is prolly the way to go. I may wait here for a little bit and get a 15 diesel and drive what I have for longer. Not sure spending 6k plus to trade 14 Eco for 14 diesel makes good sense on my side. Whether it is used or new. I only look at used with less than 10k miles.

I am very impressed with my Eco and mpg just keeps getting better.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I suspect a number of diesels get bought back because the purchasser didn't realize a diesel requires a good solid run (highway) from time to time.

When GM tried to market the diesel in the late 70's/early 80's a almost immediate disaster occured......beyond the fact it was a hodge podge of a diesel, the folks that bought them saw the potental mileage only.
They sold like mad.....primarily to people that only used them for short trips.......like from home to the grocery store.

The oil got thinned out from from unburned diesel passing the rings.....the engine never warmed enouph to burn off the excess, the thinned oil failed......diesels hit their bearings hard......thin oil/high bearing load.....POP goes the weasel.

The ventilated diesel blocks became legendary.

On the other side of the coin, specifically the on the road salesman types, had fantastic luck with them.....easy on fuel, bog slow to accelerate but at speed, a good road car......I saw many with over three hundred k.....still operating, no issues.
Hot diesels, no matter how weak the design, are generally happy engines.

Same thing is going to apply to the latest versions...to a degree.....electronics have helped a lot in controlling excessive fuel in a cold cumbustion chamber, so these are more tolerant to short haul use.
But the consumer really should be instructed that these engines require a liitle more thought on the drivers part if the relationship is to succeed.......and that means, IMO, if your lifestyle is more than90% short trip this may not be the way to go.

My driving falls into the catagory above.....at best, a long, high speed drive (of one hour) happens every four or five weeks.
The rest of my trips.....5 miles here, two miles there......I believe I'd be seeing sensor failures on a monthly basis.

So, OP, the odds are the 'Buy Back' cars are just fine....but incorrectly used.
If you are also a short tripper, the odds are, this car won't work for you either, so, do some reflection on your use before jumping.

Rob


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Robby, that makes sense, I had a 81 Buick riviera diesel in mid 80s in college and my engine blew up, gm replaced the engine I paid the labor for install. Wrist pin broke on a piston and connecting rod. I drive quite a bit and always have multiple cars/truck to drive. I had a 95 mercedes e300 diesel with over 250k miles and the engine ran near perfect. I drive for my business several thousand miles a year. So the diesel could make sense. When I stopped at a Chevrolet dealer I asked about the DPF and he printed me off several pages from there service. He shared with me a customer was in LA with a duramax in a truck and it was trying to regen and he was in stop and go traffic or stuck in traffic jam and it went into limp mode. So your view some are buying them and don't understand how they work and how to best drive them is probably spot on.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, since you've walked in the diesel shoes and seem well aware of what keeps them happy, the CTD may be the way to go.
Especially if you can get one on the cheap.....cause you are going to be bleeding some if you trade in the ECO.

However, do drive one.....it feels more solid than the gassers like ours....I suspect there is another 50lbs. of insulation involved and it does its job well.

You mentioned a story about a Duramax owner.....I have one too.
Older son (40) owns a demolition company....obviously the equipment is diesel but so are his K-2500 Chevys.....work well for his needs.

Younger Son (38) in 08 decides a Diesel will work for him.....NOT!.....so, he buys a K-3500 Diesel Dually, 8ft bed LTZ.
And tries to use it as a daily driver......4 miles each way.
Talk about one PO'd Duramax......after about three years of continual check engine lights, regen needed, continue driving....yada yada yada, he sold it to son 1........Been a couple of years now...used as designed, problem free for him.

Just proves the point about successful diesel ownership is contingent on how it is operated.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have 122K miles on my diesel and absolutely love it. I've done a couple writeups on here about my experience in detail, but in summary if it is treated properly, it's generally a great car. I had one sensor go out that didn't affect drivability and a regen issue recently that was my fault. Other than that, the powertrain has been awesome. It's very engaging and satisfying to drive.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm at 25k km and not a single issue, knock on wood


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## ironflower (Oct 28, 2014)

Diesel,
Have you changed the timing belt yet?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My diesel is nearly three and does 90% short trips and never had an issue. I have a light that comes on if I need to keep driving at 2,000rpm to finish a regen and I have only had to keep driving on one occasion. I also have a different engine to what is used in the NA Cruze and have timing chain instead of a belt, and no DEF tank so I can carry a spare. I believe the Australian diesel is a newer design.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> I have 122K miles on my diesel and absolutely love it. I've done a couple writeups on here about my experience in detail, but in summary if it is treated properly, it's generally a great car. I had one sensor go out that didn't affect drivability and a regen issue recently that was my fault. Other than that, the powertrain has been awesome. It's very engaging and satisfying to drive.


I have spent several days reading about your car and posts here. I am very impressed with your write ups on the forum. I will probably end up in a diesel. Just going to be patient to find the car I really like and at a price I am comfortable with. I think they are a very good car for the money. I have test driven a couple diesels and it does drive different than my Eco but it is also about 450 pounds heavier. It would be a super easy decision if I didn't enjoy driving the Eco. If they don't initially put a diesel in the 16 I think I may even be able to get a better deal.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ironflower said:


> Diesel,
> Have you changed the timing belt yet?


I have determined that based on the type of driving I do and the large amount of miles in a short time span that I am more than safe to wait 150K miles. So, as it stands now, that is my plan, to change at 150K.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Perhaps you should wait and see if the CTD gets canceled all together. Rumor has it that this is a possibility. If you get a good one like Diesel got you will be happy. If you get one with loads of emissions problems like I got you will be miserable. I traded mine in because the dealer was unable to make it reliable. I would hate to see you buy that one. If it gets canceled emissions problems will be bigger problems. trade ins that soon can be risky. maybe try to reach for a new one.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Scott M. said:


> Perhaps you should wait and see if the CTD gets canceled all together. Rumor has it that this is a possibility. If you get a good one like Diesel got you will be happy. If you get one with loads of emissions problems like I got you will be miserable. I traded mine in because the dealer was unable to make it reliable. I would hate to see you buy that one. If it gets canceled emissions problems will be bigger problems. trade ins that soon can be risky. maybe try to reach for a new one.


i am waiting until we know what the future of the Diesel engine in Cruze is. My Eco seems super reliable and fantastic fuel economy for a gas engine.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Indyeco6spd said:


> i am waiting until we know what the future of the Diesel engine in Cruze is. My Eco seems super reliable and fantastic fuel economy for a gas engine.


We already know:

Diesel offered in 2014 and 2015 model years. 

2016 will be a short model year and will have no diesel. 

2017 will have an updated version of the 2.0 diesel. Featuring a little more power with less noise and vibration.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I wonder if the updated diesel will be based on this one with chain driven cams?

View attachment 152594


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Aussie said:


> I wonder if the updated diesel will be based on this one with chain driven cams?
> 
> View attachment 152594


I would prefer chain driven but that doesn't seem to make it quieter. Had a Mercedes diesel and it was chain driven, less service with a chain in my opinion. The belt works well though.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Indyeco6spd said:


> I would prefer chain driven but that doesn't seem to make it quieter. Had a Mercedes diesel and it was chain driven, less service with a chain in my opinion. The belt works well though.


That is my engine and for a diesel it is quiet, main noise is the injectors, but when cruising car is really quiet. It is only when I drive my wife's Hyundai 1.5 that the quietness of the Cruze is really obvious.


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

Tomko said:


> We already know:
> 
> Diesel offered in 2014 and 2015 model years.
> 
> ...


What is your source for this? (I’m not doubting you; I just want to know.)


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I remember reading an article (don't remember which) that said gm may bring the 1.6TD over which has only like 230ft.lbs but is something like 5%-10% better on fuel. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I may wait until 2017 and take a serious look at the diesel that is offered then. Would like to see more details but I like the updates to the 2016.


----------

